# The ears have it.....



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I just love Sadie's ears, they are so expressive. Here are a few of pictures showing her wild way with the ears. I would love to see pictures of your dogs wild and crazy ears too


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

She's so cute!

I keep hoping to get a pic of Cracker's ears when she's happy to see someone she likes..she gets the flipped out to the side ears, I call them "monkey ears". Someday I'll manage to capture it but no luck yet.

Instead here's an action shot of ears:


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

aww, she's so adorable. 

Here's some pics of Stella's big ole ears... we all know she's got some monster ones.:


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I snapped this one while Tucker was running towards me haha. Its a horrible picture but his ears are crazy! Since his ears are so floppy they tend to just hang there most of the time!


----------



## dogs4ppp (Jun 13, 2010)

Dex directing air traffic









Bronson working for SETI









Puppy flop!









Symmetry?









When everything goes wrong


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Wow! You all have some great ear photos! I'm enjoying all of them. Keep them coming!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadie is beautiful! They are all beautiful  (Is that a rodent in the mouth of the Great Dane?)

We think that Brom has gigantic ears, what do you guys think?  


















Iorek has large ears too but you can't tell because of all of the fluff!










Don't you just love how extreme close ups make their noses extra big!  I love it!


----------



## dogs4ppp (Jun 13, 2010)

It is seaweed in the Dane's mouth


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Phew! It looked like a rodent of some sort!


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

LOL! I assumed it was a rodent of some kind too! Glad to hear it is just seaweed 

Yes Brom does have some big ole ears! They match Sadie's big ole ones!! 

I showed all of your pics to my DH just now, he loves them! He said you all took some great pictures.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I love everyone's ears! 
Here's my hound's silly ears, please ignore her "OMG!" expression


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my!!! LOL!!! All these pictures are hilarious!!   Great Thread!

dogs4ppp your photo's are awesome! 

And StellaKin, Stella is just too cute!!!! The last photo of her is GREAT!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyDog said:


> Oh my!!! LOL!!! All these pictures are hilarious!!   Great Thread!
> 
> dogs4ppp your photo's are awesome!
> 
> And StellaKin, Stella is just too cute!!!! The last photo of her is GREAT!


We call that the "Yoda-Dog" picture. lol. Her ears area all sorts of ginormorus. lol.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dukes ears do all kinds of crazy things but I don't have pics of the funniest stuff they do. His left ear usually sticks up a little all the time though so I have some of that. The cutest is when both ears try to stand up, I call it his squirrel listening face when he does it. 














































And some silly Boomer ears

attempting to use his ears as wings




































Sorry no Preston, his ears are boring and just hang there lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We like Ears here





































If you own Summer you HAVE to like intense ears lol



















Rose has good ears too:


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Loki always sneezes, and flips his ears inside out-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Laurelin I think a nice pap bath picture would just complete this thread! Pap ears are nothing until they're wet, especially if it's a bathtub full of wet pap ears!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

amdeblaey said:


> Loki always sneezes, and flips his ears inside out-


Hahahaha thats hilarious  and whats an ear thread without Laurelin and her gang!? So cuuute!


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Tyson in mid-kill:










His ears are literally bigger than his face, lol


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> We like Ears here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I LOVE Papi ears!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol, thanks! I love them too. For me the bigger ears the better. 



Hallie said:


> Laurelin I think a nice pap bath picture would just complete this thread! Pap ears are nothing until they're wet, especially if it's a bathtub full of wet pap ears!


Like this?


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

BAT EARS... oops, sorry, BUTTERFLY ears. hahaaha

Adorable.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Oh great ear pictures! I like them all! I really like the bathtub picture with the 5 little ones looking over the edge. Very funny!! I also like Loki's inside out ears from sneezing. Great, great photos everyone


----------

